# Hello…and Gaggia MDF upgrade



## chrisgla (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi all,

Only drink 2-4 latte/ cappuccino a day, rare expresso and lungo. Rarely change coffee.

For last 20 years have had a Gaggia Classic with Auber PID, and a MDF with stepless and doser remove/ chute mods + timer socket for grind. Get consistent shots, all works well, reliable and low maintenance.

Worst thing is retention in MDF. It's a great grinder but even tiliting/ shaking and banging probably still means 1/4 to 1/2 dose can be yesterday's grind.

I could spend a fortune on a grinder but not sure I need to as I don't change coffee much- only on rare occasions I try new ones from local roasters (Thomson's/ Algie/ Dear Green in Glasgow. Medium/ dark roasts.

What's your thoughts on a robust grinder that might last as long as the MDF but reduce retention for low use?

I can wait for a Niche or Eureka Ora single dose, both are low retention but not sure I need single dose as don't change bean much or make non-expresso.

Sette 270wi scale would be nice for my simple workflow but they don't sound reliable enough.

Solo/ DF64 and Eureka Specialita sounds like other options. I could stretch to Mignonette xl or small Atom if really worth it.

Do you think I need single dose to make the upgrade worthwhile reducing retention? I usually just keep about 50-150g in hopper.

I know a lot would say Niche but it sounds like Oro and Solo now bring flat burr as an option if going single dose route.

It is only a grinder- but if it lasts as well as the MDF will probably be the last I buy!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Dario (11 mo ago)

You can build your own grinder!

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/64233-a-custom-grinder-design/?do=embed&comment=874253&embedComment=874253&embedDo=findComment


----------

